
DJI will ground Spark drones on September First unless owners install an update - firefoxd
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/22/16184924/dji-spark-drone-malfunction-firmware-fix-deadline-update
======
mvid
Are there any popular drone providers that don't have this kind of ability to
phone home?

